# Stud Gulf Flounder (diving)



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

As usual I went unprepared again but made the best of the situation!
Had a buddy that needed to do a little refresher so we headed out for a great night dive in the bay. Got to see a lot of big fish, and ended up sticking the World record gulf flounder(If I would have used rod-n-reel:furious with my trusty K-bar. It was 25 1/8" and 7.53lbs on the outcast scales.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Holy frickin stud!!!!!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice flattie!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

NICE fish. Congrats.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW!!! Thats a stud congrates:thumbup:


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

nice stud!!!!!!! love it!!!!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Stud flounder!


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

That's a big momma.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jeremy That's a stud and a half.Next time take a hook with a fishing line and hook him in the mouth.Record or not.CONGRATES:thumbup:Gene


----------

